# Crank - Der Film



## Muli (17 Okt. 2006)

Hallo Leutz,

ich bin mit meiner Süssen mal im Kino gewesen ...

Wir haben *Crank* geschaut!

Ich will hier nicht allzu viel verraten, aber der Film wurde Jason Statham wirklich auf den Leib geschneidert!

Euch erwartet ein Action Overload der Extraklasse!

Ein Mann der nur noch durch Adrenalinschübe überleben kann jagt vom Einen zum Nächsten!

Ergebnis ist ein in Bilder gefasster Trip der in Punkto Schnelligkeit, Action ud Humor kaum zu übertreffen ist!

Meiner Meinung nach ist *Crank* der Actionfilm des Jahres 2006 und allen nur zu empfehlen, die auf Action, Action, Action stehen und denen die Story dann doch nicht ganz egal ist!

Das Ende hat mich zum einen uberrascht und zum anderen war es die Folge aller Ereignisse des Films! ---> Great Stuff!

Mein Fazit: Angucken und geniessen!

Meine Bewertung: 4 Sterne von 5 Sternen!


Liebe Grüße, euer Muli!


----------



## Fringson (18 Okt. 2006)

Hab bis jetzt auch nur gutes gehöhrt 
bin nur noch net dazu gekommen ihn zu gucken


----------



## CRonaldo (29 Okt. 2006)

Ja finde ich auch hab den Film auch gesehen und fand den geil! Nur das Ende ist net gut der schmiert ab ^^


----------



## DJ_dorffame (17 Juni 2007)

Der Klingelton ist kult!  

Ich hatte mit reiner Action gerechnet, wurde aber mit viel Comedy überrascht. "Crank" ist das beste Beispiel dafür wie man diese beiden Genres miteinander kombinieren kann und sich trotzdem noch Szenen zeigen lassen, in denen es mal nur ernst oder nur witzig zugeht. Das wirkte zumindest auf mich manchmal etwas überspannt, aber... im großen und ganzen alles perfekt! Chinatown war ja mal verrückt.


----------

